# Legendary Marine in Destin



## sel1005 (Jan 10, 2008)

anyone have any experience with Legendary in Destin, the primary marina,by Mid-Bay bridge? I'm thinking of using them for service and dry storage, any feedback or input would be helpful on how they do. Good, bad, in-between? 

or if not them, other suggestions for service or storage? Thanks


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

yes, all the way up to and including the GM and unfortunately it's one of those "if you don't have anything good to say, don't say anything at all" situations so I'll leave it at that. That's just me, I'm sure there are other views out there.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

I've worked with them pretty closely in the past year and everyone there was nothing but nice.

The place is gorgeous but it's kind of a haul to get to the Pass and of course you have to make your way through Crab Island in the summer but you get that with anything over there.

They are adding some pretty impressive features as far as facilities go.

If you live over there or in Crestucky, it's the best around.

Scott, you hate everyone so ...oke


----------



## Serendib (Oct 15, 2007)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top>

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl2_lblFullMessage>"yes, all the way up to and including the GM and unfortunately it's one of those "if you don't have anything good to say, don't say anything at all" situations so I'll leave it at that."



I agree completely with what he said. Quit using them a couple years ago.</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

That's not true Joe, I just don't put up with s*&t.


----------



## bigone (Jan 2, 2008)

heard they were selling the racks, for 75k-200k,


----------



## Sig (Oct 4, 2007)

I bought my used boat from Legendary marine and my salesman (Josh Beard) is top notch. He hasn't missed a holiday or birthday card since. You would think I spent 100k with him. No where near and I still get treated like a high roller. Did I mention that the ten year old boat I bought hasn't missed a beat and I have put some serious hours on it...


----------



## FIXINTOO (Jan 7, 2008)

I purchased a used boat from them last spring and went for a test drive from there I was impressed with the set up a very nice place and good folks.


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

I heard yesterday that Legendary laid off 25 people last week.....

:usaflag


----------



## sosmarine (Sep 28, 2007)

I have a freind that works there and he told me last week that they shut down the facility at the base of Brooks Bridge on the south side and laid off everyone except the Parts and Service managers. Another Dealer is suppose to be relocating into it. Their Dry Storage on the North side is still there.


----------



## SonShine Fishing (Oct 5, 2007)

I heard rumors of 300 laid off. Owners in major financial straits because of real estate investments.l


----------

